# TwCalendar in GC FE 2.0



## cmdrfrog (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello, I installed GC FE 2.0 (Clean install, odin'd to stock EE4 first, wiped everything before installs)

Anyway, I am frustrated with the AOSP calendar and email Apps. The specific version of AOSP email that comes with GCFE2 doesnt connect to my exchange server (others do, including enhanced email). It could be a security policy issue with something tweaked in that email client. No problem, i fired up gummytoolbox and installed OzEmail.apk, which i like better any way and it works great with my exchange.

However, after doing so the AOSP calendar doesnt sync any events. I assume the calendarprovider.apk is incompatible with the touchwiz Email client? Either way I would like to fix the syncing issue or even better, make it work with twcalendar.apk which i like better also.

Any ideas that hopefully dont involve a data wipe/reinstall?


----------



## pjohanse (Oct 1, 2011)

Did you ever find a resolution to this? I am also experiencing this same problem.


----------

